# Millionth visitor pop up message?



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok I logged in this afternoon to see a message pop up on the logo screen above saying I was the 1 millionth person to visit the site and to click on it to get a prize etc etc, but was browsing from my mobile at the time and was unable to view the resulting link. Can I be safe to assume that this was some kind of hoax or am I really in store for a free Polish car wash or something??? :roll: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Here you go Naresh... 

She ain't Polish, but imagine a moustache and you're halfway there... But you need to buy a bike... with two wheels... 






Cheers

Rich


----------

